# Hit Your Target--Lee Kay shooting range



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Anybody happen to have the phone # for the guys who run the "hit your target" sight-in service at Lee Kay shooting range........It says they do it by appointment only in November, but I can't find a phone number anywhere on the internet........any help or thoughts on other places near SLC where you can get help sighting in a new gun?
Thanks.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I know it's not a direct answer but why don't you give Lee Kay a call...

https://wildlife.utah.gov/lee-kay-shooting-center.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What exactly is it that they do?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

[U[/U]


Bax* said:


> What exactly is it that they do?


That is a good question, sighting in a rifle is not rocket science, you should be able to find someone willing to help you.

I have helped a lot of my friends that have never done it and it is fun to bet them that I can sight their rifle in with just one shot.

If you were down south I would be glad to help you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They have a permanent sight in vice. It is set up so it can absorb the recoil of the rifle and return the rifle to the exact same position. They then move the scope to the bullet hole of the last shot and try it again. With the vise, it completely takes out the human element of shooting. Using the vise, your rifle can be sighted in to touching shots within about 5 rounds. I've used their service a number of times, and done it myself a number of times. Last time I used them, they charged me $10, but did it with far fewer shots, and better than I could have done.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The Bountiful range has a similar deal called the zeromatic - I believe. If you can't find the info at the Lee Kay Range, give the Bountiful range a call and they should be able to help you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Didnt we have a post here just this past year where someone had their gun marked up from a vice at lee kay?


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you're right Dallan. I know when I took my rifle there, they put a piece of buckskin or chamois cloth around the stock before clamping it in. I've sighted in two rifles there, and not had a problem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> [U[/U]
> 
> That is a good question, sighting in a rifle is not rocket science, ..........................
> 
> .......................................................


Hey, I'm cross-eyed and dyslexic. Sighting in a rifle IS rocket science for me. 

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, I'm cross-eyed and dyslexic. Sighting in a rifle IS rocket science for me.
> 
> .


You should be good to go then, one should cancel the other out


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I really am dyslexic, and it drives me crazy at times .......8)

That sounds like it would be a service well worth $10.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Do they do it year round? I have a couple of guns I've scoped and haven't had time to go to the range, I'd gladly pay $10 each for this, heck even more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> You should be good to go then, one should cancel the other out


True, but only for windage, not for the elevation. 

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> True, but only for windage, not for the elevation.
> 
> .


Just turn you head sideways;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Just turn you head sideways;-)


Oh, OK, thanks.

.


----------

